# Heat resistant gloves for pulling hot meat



## ribking (Sep 9, 2016)

What does everyone use?  I can't seem to find nice, thin gloves for handling hot meat right off the cooker.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 9, 2016)

For pulling the meat from the cooker and placing it onto a pan or something, or for handling sliced/pulled meats?

For pulling directly from the pit and to a pan, I use flock lined nitrile gauntlet gloves that I bought from Walton's.  Hands still get hot, but not like thin gloves HOT!

https://www.waltonsinc.com/13-nitrile-glove-15mil


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 9, 2016)

I use Harbor Freight cotton gloves and just wear nitrile gloves over top of them.


----------



## joe black (Sep 9, 2016)

Charlie has you headed right.  I use the flock lined nitrile gauntlets.  I found mine on Amazon.  They are also NSF approved.


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 9, 2016)

Do you not let the meat rest? I think most folks recommend wrapping in towels and placing in an insulated cooler for at least a few hours.  In that time, the meat will cool enough that nitrile gloves should be fine, without causing you discomfort during the pulling.  

I find that he cooler the meat (assuming we're talking about pork butts, here, which is what most folks 'pull') the easier it is to separate fat and connective tissue and shred the meat, up to a point.  I think that 'warm' (lower than an IT of 120 down to 95 or so) is the best temp for separating fat and ct and for shredding.

For shredding or 'pulling,' I wear nitrile gloves.  For handling hot slabs straight from the smoker I have some insulated vinyl-clad gloves that are not flexible enough for shredding but are excellent for handling meat in the 175 to 200 IT range.

HTH


----------



## 3montes (Sep 12, 2016)

I let the pork butts rest so gthat by the time I'm pulling I just use nitrile food gloves. But for handling meat right off the smoker I use these.


I have tried several types of gloves and oven mitts but I'm pretty happy with these gloves


----------



## ribking (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, very helpful!


----------

